# Notice to Tennant's: Snow Storm Parking



## RepoMan207

Does anyone have a letter, or notice to tennant's to remove there vehicles during snow storms? What consequences do they list and so on. 

I know most management companies, if not the owners deal with this, but I was asked to draft a new policy in exchange for a 10% bump over last years rates.


----------



## Brian Young

Some condo's we did last year had a simple sign that read "Absolutely no parking from November 1st thru April 1st." Vehicles parking in this area will be towed at the owner's expense, no exceptions". Hope this helps Repo.


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks Brian.

The biggest issue we are having is wither to have them park on the side of the road prior to the storm, or in there spots, then visa versa after the storm. so we can fully clean. The other is issue is motivating them. I think there going to have to post some snow tow signs so we can tow them if they don't stick to the policy, I can legally have them towed away.


----------



## carlriv2

I draft a letter for the management company to distribute to the tenants, this would be very site specific. This letter says where they cant park during snowfall, and when to move.

If they are parked in an area we listed as a spot not to park during snowfall, we motivate them not to park there again with a large snowbank behind their car. Not once has a management company had a problem with that. The only problem is after they dig out we still need to go back and move the snow.


----------



## RepoMan207

carlriv2;890113 said:


> I draft a letter for the management company to distribute to the tenants, this would be very site specific. This letter says where they cant park during snowfall, and when to move.
> 
> If they are parked in an area we listed as a spot not to park during snowfall, we motivate them not to park there again with a large snowbank behind their car. Not once has a management company had a problem with that. The only problem is after they dig out we still need to go back and move the snow.


lol. Hey, if you don't mind, could you send me a copy. I'd appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## carlriv2

I just looked back in my docs, and cant find one to send. The only ones I have in there are written into the contracts, but I would put it on letterhead and say something to the effect of 

Dear tennant, in an effort to provide the best possible snow removal service to your complex I have 2 requests for you, the tennant.

1. Please pay special attention to the designated snow pile areas as listed below. These areas must be left accessable from the time the first flake of snow falls until the final cleanup is complete. 
These areas are as follow
First 2 spaces to the left of building A
30' on both sides of the dumpsters
The front left corner of the main parking lot by building C
These areas must be kept open in order to clear the majority of the parking surface. If there is a vehicle in any of these areas it WILL be blocked by snow (maybe 8'-10' or more), as these areas are the best areas to stockpile snow. You will be responsible for removing your own vehicle.

2. The final cleanup will take on the first weekday after the completion of a snowfall. This will be done between the hours of 10:00 and 3:00. When we arrive for the cleanup we will sound the horn in front of each building and request that you move your vehicle to a cleared area of the parking lot. Once we have completed the cleanup you may move back. If your car is in one of the snow pile areas listed above it must be moved before 10:00 so that we may continue operations (if it is still there more snow will be added to the pile).

Thank you for your cooperation.




btw... The pile does get larger with each infraction.


----------



## carl b

RepoMan207;889263 said:


> Does anyone have a letter, or notice to tennant's to remove there vehicles during snow storms? What consequences do they list and so on.
> 
> I know most management companies, if not the owners deal with this, but I was asked to draft a new policy in exchange for a 10% bump over last years rates.


don't you move cars against their will ?or is that if you don't pay the bill ? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden

The two apartment complexes I plow have told their tenants that the lot will be plowed by 6am and if your car is in the way it will be towed.

The nice thing for me is that I'm not only the snow removal contractor, I'm also the towing company


----------



## ScnicExcellence

I just tell the managment they get one day a week where the cars need to be moved by noon for me to come by and do lot cleanups. i will plow with the cars in the spots all week. when the middle of the week comes i want the cars moved by noon so i can come clean the parking spots. If they are not moved they get plowed in and the have to shovel out of it. The management agreed to this term.


----------



## RepoMan207

carlriv2;890153 said:


> btw... The pile does get larger with each infraction.


Thanks alot. Yeah, I did the same thing last year, except the pile got closer and closer everytime they got in my way.



carl b;890174 said:


> don't you move cars against their will ?or is that if you don't pay the bill ? :laughing::laughing:


I could easily throw a chain to it and drag it to the other side of the lot, but I don't think the local cops would find it as funny as I would.



Camden;890190 said:


> The two apartment complexes I plow have told their tenants that the lot will be plowed by 6am and if your car is in the way it will be towed.
> 
> The nice thing for me is that I'm not only the snow removal contractor, I'm also the towing company


I didn't know you were a fellow tower. :salute:


----------



## Camden

RepoMan207;890568 said:


> I didn't know you were a fellow tower. :salute:


I do asset recovery for a couple financing companies. I've got a Dodge with a Sneeker and a 4700 International w/ a Jerr Dan roll-back.


----------



## RepoMan207

Oh yeah, I guess we did have this conversation last year didn't we. I'm currently looking for a flat bed, my superduty is about to get cremated. I have done more business with my car trailer and keyed Repos then I have with that useless PITA. 

What size Dodge do you have with that sneaker?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Camden;890190 said:


> The two apartment complexes I plow have told their tenants that the lot will be plowed by 6am and if your car is in the way it will be towed.
> 
> The nice thing for me is that I'm not only the snow removal contractor, I'm also the towing company


Hey......Isn't that some sort of Monopoly.

Sounds like a Soprano's move.


----------



## Camden

RepoMan207;890729 said:


> What size Dodge do you have with that sneaker?


It's on a 04 3500 dually. I put one onto my 03 Dodge 3500 single rear wheel but my insurance company wouldn't cover the truck for towing so I took it off.

A lot of the guys from the east coast seem to be using Minute Man lifts. They look pretty cool but they consume your entire bed which takes away a lot of the capabilities of your truck IMO.

If you're looking for a roll-off, there are a lot of them on ebay that seem to be priced really well. That's where I'd look if I needed another one.


----------



## RepoMan207

Camden;890763 said:


> It's on a 04 3500 dually. I put one onto my 03 Dodge 3500 single rear wheel but my insurance company wouldn't cover the truck for towing so I took it off.
> 
> A lot of the guys from the east coast seem to be using Minute Man lifts. They look pretty cool but they consume your entire bed which takes away a lot of the capabilities of your truck IMO.
> 
> If you're looking for a roll-off, there are a lot of them on ebay that seem to be priced really well. That's where I'd look if I needed another one.


That's were I have been looking. I found a couple on CL as well...but there in Texas an Arizona. Can you say "Road Trip". So far I have only had to sub my buddies truck once in the last 4 months. All the rest were either able to be pre keyed or I was able to steal them in the middle of the night on a car trailer. I'm saving alot on insurance for right now, but I don't want to loose a contract over it ya know.


----------



## big acres

carlriv2;890153 said:


> I just looked back in my docs, and cant find one to send. The only ones I have in there are written into the contracts, but I would put it on letterhead and say something to the effect of
> 
> Dear tennant, in an effort to provide the best possible snow removal service to your complex I have 2 requests for you, the tennant.
> 
> 1. Please pay special attention to the designated snow pile areas as listed below. These areas must be left accessable from the time the first flake of snow falls until the final cleanup is complete.
> These areas are as follow
> First 2 spaces to the left of building A
> 30' on both sides of the dumpsters
> The front left corner of the main parking lot by building C
> These areas must be kept open in order to clear the majority of the parking surface. If there is a vehicle in any of these areas it WILL be blocked by snow (maybe 8'-10' or more), as these areas are the best areas to stockpile snow. You will be responsible for removing your own vehicle.
> 
> 2. The final cleanup will take on the first weekday after the completion of a snowfall. This will be done between the hours of 10:00 and 3:00. When we arrive for the cleanup we will sound the horn in front of each building and request that you move your vehicle to a cleared area of the parking lot. Once we have completed the cleanup you may move back. If your car is in one of the snow pile areas listed above it must be moved before 10:00 so that we may continue operations (if it is still there more snow will be added to the pile).
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.
> 
> btw... The pile does get larger with each infraction.


That's great info for the manager, but I think the tenant's wont read past the first line and don't care where you pile snow

If you absolutely need some open stalls during first service, it is the responsibility of a good manager to post prominent signage or cone off the stalls... sounds like you are being paid to do this.

Most of our apartments prefer to post a sign at every door to notify of a schedule clean-out. They may send out a letter to all residents to generally describe the procedure, but signs go up the morning after any event. Usually the have 24 hours to remove their cars by the scheduled time window, or face towing without exception. The key is to put "VIOLATORS WILL BE TOWED" in big red letters... and then tow their azz. People wise up after actually see their neghbor getting the hook.

Congrats on the snow & tow monopoly... lol. You must have some pizzed residents to deal with? What do you do when you are just hooking it up and they come out?


----------



## Camden

big acres;892459 said:


> Congrats on the snow & tow monopoly... lol. You must have some pizzed residents to deal with? What do you do when you are just hooking it up and they come out?


I'll set the car back down in most cases but if they are habitual violators the car won't come off until their bill is paid. I rarely have to do any towing after the first few storms.


----------



## RepoMan207

Camden;892487 said:


> I'll set the car back down in most cases but if they are habitual violators the car won't come off until their bill is paid. I rarely have to do any towing after the first few storms.


About to say, when I do private lot tows........If I so much as put a J hook to the a frame it's mine & it's not going anywhere until I get my money. I suppose being the plow guy as well you have to make a few exceptions though huh.


----------



## RepoMan207

I made this up.


----------



## carlriv2

You are right, residents dont read too much. But it is written and clear to them, and the management. We have had the onsite super put out cones in the past, they get moved and people park between them. As far as towing, I have found that by the time we call to get a tow we should have been done and gone. Word gets around very quickly when someone has a 4' deep 10' long snowbank behind their car. Also, part of our contracts is bringing a loader over when we determine its necessary. If the pile areas get too full we bring it over and charge by the hour to stack and push back..


----------



## big acres

RepoMan207;892530 said:


> About to say, when I do private lot tows........If I so much as put a J hook to the a frame it's mine & it's not going anywhere until I get my money. I suppose being the plow guy as well you have to make a few exceptions though huh.


Kinda what I figured... residents knowing you are also the plow guy complicates it a bit, but as a tow company I know you gotta lay down the law somewhere.


----------



## StormRanger

around here, Im pretty sure the tow guys won't even touch a car unless they have the cash in their hand


----------



## RepoMan207

StormRanger;893046 said:


> around here, Im pretty sure the tow guys won't even touch a car unless they have the cash in their hand


Oh, I bet they will. I have never known a tow company to turn away private lot tows. If the car owner doesn't pay up right away (24 hours), then they incur storage, which allows the bill to rapidly climb at a rate of $35 per day on top of the $85 tow fee. If they don't pay that within 30 days...I can file for title and there is nothing the owner can do about it. I usually run the Vin and call the lien holder if it is a newer car, they usually pay up right away and send someone to come pick it up.


----------

